
Update on the Distrust of Symantec TLS Certificates - dumpsterkid
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2018/07/30/update-on-the-distrust-of-symantec-tls-certificates/
======
westurner
Is the certifi bundle (2018.8.13) on PyPI also updated?
[https://pypi.org/project/certifi/](https://pypi.org/project/certifi/)

[https://github.com/certifi/certifi.io/issues/18](https://github.com/certifi/certifi.io/issues/18)

> _Are these still in the bundle?_

> _Should projects like requests which depend on certifi also implement this
> logic?_

